# Convict Tankmates?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Need some help. I have a 55g+ tank (that I inherited from a friend, including the current fish as well). So far I have 4 convicts, which appear to all be males (same coloration, all dark, no pink or anything), and a pleco. They seemed to have calm down a little bit. Is there _ANY_ other tankmate I can put in with them? They use to be in the tank with other cichlids but I can't remember which ones (before I took the tank, about 4 months ago). I need some visual interest!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Something fast that likes the top of the tank. Maybe danios or something like that. Convicts don't usually kill everything in the tank until they are ready to spawn, so you are ok if have all males.


----------

